# Snow Tires For Dodge Dakota



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

OK...I have a little 1997 Dodge Dakota Sport born in Cali and came out here as a gift to me from my grandparents...it is 100% HORRIBLE in the snow. The tires on it are bad enough in the rain, with the snow, I either have to drive at under 15 mph or have 300 ft of breaking space. I'd like to put dedicated snow tires on it, but cannot afford a decent set of four. Is it bad for me to purchase two cheaper snow tires and placing them on the back tires only as it is only 2wd? I'm looking for a nice cheap way to solve this or at least help it a bit. Thanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

that's the only place they'll do any good. pretty typical to put snows only on the driving wheels. do that, and add some weight in the back, and you'll see a marked improvement. 

I was surprised reading your post...I had an '87 dakota, and it was fabulous on snow. great plow truck, too. even with bald tires.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

In the back is fine with 2wd, spend some money and get decent snows. For a Dakota stock size snows should only run you around $150, if it's an open diff out back that's probably hurting you more than the tires my 4wd 92 & 99 wouldn't go anywhere in 2wd even with dedicated snows and weight.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a 2001 Dakota Quad Cab. It's 4wd, but in 2wd, it could barely move away from a stop if the roads were wet. The first thing I did was to get rid of the Goodyear RT/S tires that were on it. If you want some laughs, go to www.tirerack.com and look up the RT/S's. Read the reviews on them.

After changing out the tires, it was remarkably better, but the 4.7 V8 can still spin the rears pretty readily. In the winter, I put 300 lbs of Quickrete tube sand in the bed. It truly makes a world of difference.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

wow they made a 2 wheel drive truck after 1990? ?     

anywayz good luck


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, I think I'll end up just getting two then for the back set. NOW the question is what tire to get! Do you guys know a place to find tires at better prices? I'm looking to probably get wheels installed on them as well so I can just swap 'em out for season changes. What I found was TWO Bridgestone Blizzak DM-Z3 and TWO New Steel Wheel Black Painted PLUS shipping for a total of 303.30 at www.tirerack.com . Is that a decent price? Do any of you have any experience with those tires or tirerack.com? Thanks again...


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

ZR7 Ken said:


> I have a 2001 Dakota Quad Cab. It's 4wd, but in 2wd, it could barely move away from a stop if the roads were wet. The first thing I did was to get rid of the Goodyear RT/S tires that were on it. If you want some laughs, go to www.tirerack.com and look up the RT/S's. Read the reviews on them.
> 
> After changing out the tires, it was remarkably better, but the 4.7 V8 can still spin the rears pretty readily. In the winter, I put 300 lbs of Quickrete tube sand in the bed. It truly makes a world of difference.


Actually...if I remember correctly, the Goodyear RT/S tires are what are on my truck....so I deffinatley understand the problems with those!!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You can do alot better than $303, call around locally although snow tires may be in low supply now.

I can recommend the Mastercraft Courser MSR's and alot of people run the Cooper Discoverer M+S. Black steel wheels should run aroun $35 a piece, too bad your not closer I've got 4 sitting in the garage I'm looking to sell.


----------



## RickO (Dec 23, 2005)

*Cooper Discoverer M&S*



nherweck said:


> OK...I have a little 1997 Dodge Dakota Sport born in Cali and came out here as a gift to me from my grandparents...it is 100% HORRIBLE in the snow. The tires on it are bad enough in the rain, with the snow, I either have to drive at under 15 mph or have 300 ft of breaking space. I'd like to put dedicated snow tires on it, but cannot afford a decent set of four. Is it bad for me to purchase two cheaper snow tires and placing them on the back tires only as it is only 2wd? I'm looking for a nice cheap way to solve this or at least help it a bit. Thanks everyone for your help!!!


I just put a set of (4) Cooper Discoverer M&S on my truck based on the advice I received here. I am not sorry I did. They are awesome looking tires. Pictures don't do them justice and for the price I think you'll have a hard time beating them. No, it is not bad to put only two on your truck. Except for looks, it isn't really practical to run 4 dedicated snow tires on a two wheel drive truck. Put the coopers on the rear and about 300lb. in the back and it will go any freakin where.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

RickO said:


> I just put a set of (4) Cooper Discoverer M&S on my truck based on the advice I received here. I am not sorry I did. They are awesome looking tires. Pictures don't do them justice and for the price I think you'll have a hard time beating them. No, it is not bad to put only two on your truck. Except for looks, it isn't really practical to run 4 dedicated snow tires on a two wheel drive truck. Put the coopers on the rear and about 300lb. in the back and it will go any freakin where.


If you don't mind...how much did it cost you for the setup? What about where you bought them from? Thanks!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BF Good ridge All terrain

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/bfgapp/catalog/tires/allterraintako.jsp

Really nice tire in the summer and winter. Really don't cost all that much either. Not to mention they are a really nice looking tire


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is my Dakota that they are mounted on


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Grassbusters said:


> BF Good ridge All terrain


By far the best tire for small and mid sized trucks. They have gottem by 2wd Ranger out of many sticky situations that no other tire would have!


----------



## RickO (Dec 23, 2005)

*Coopers cost*



nherweck said:


> If you don't mind...how much did it cost you for the setup? What about where you bought them from? Thanks!


I paid $120 a tire mounted and balanced. I put on 145-75-16s I believe. Yours should be slightly smaller I found a local shop to do a tune-up on my truck and it turned out they were a cooper dealer. They had to special order them. Don't let them talk you into something they have in stock if you want a dedicated snow. Even the guy that installed them said "We've never installed a set of those but I think your going to like them for snow, they have a very agressive pattern" - and they do.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I went to purchase snow tires, but I decided to wait and see if we would even get another snow storm this year to use them...and I'm glad I did. It hasn't really snowed yet. I'm going to wait until next winter, maybe not get them at all as I will be purchasing another vehicle, 4x4 with good tires. Thanks again!


----------

